# 232 conversion kit to 22 available?



## vireya (Oct 19, 2011)

Since no one responded to my previous question re practice rounds ....

Is there a 22 conversion kit for the Sig 232?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not that I've ever seen.


----------

